# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  City of Yphyrion - By -Max-

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
Cities are notorious for being among the more difficult and time consuming of subjects to map.  Yet with his most recent Yphyrion piece Max has captured the subject with admirable (and enviable) ease and grace.  Max's work has always been of a professional level of quality and this is no exception.  This map is must viewing for anyone wishing to create their own city map, to those wishing to improve upon their technique, or to those who simply have an admiration for fine maps.




> Here's my latest map, the City of Yphyrion. On this one I wanted to try something close to some late 19th century style inspiration (top down view, hactched buildings blocks and a bunch of streets labeled). The labeling work did take some time (and a ton of layers - actually the whole psd file contains 1322 layers) but I'm pretty satisfied of how it turned out. The city layout layout was first quickly sketched on paper then drawn in PS. Then all the job was done in PS, including hand made border.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much to CG staff to have chosen it for another featured map!

----------


## arsheesh

Couldn't pass this one up Max, it is a gem.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Londonsmee

very classy

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Arsheesh and Londonsmee!  :Smile:

----------


## vorropohaiah

well-deserved featured map!

----------


## JSP

Top grade work, mate! It has an absolutely great feel to it, right down to the inscriptions beneath the border.

JSP

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much guys  :Smile:

----------


## RjBeals

wow this is gorgeous! another map added to my inspiration folder!

----------


## Caoimhe

This is amazing.

----------


## D&Dlover9899

I really like the style of the map.Well done.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks DDlover, glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Iggy

Yer Gods look at that detail! Most impressive work! It looks like it took a life time to complete.

----------


## Orkogo

Wonderful! What a details!

----------


## Soul_Reaper

Absolutely amazing map, I really like the style.

----------


## dourhands

wow this is a great map. is there anyway i could commission -max- to do some for me?

----------


## VonShreddy

Man, until I came to this site I thought city maps were a thing of myth, but that is absolutely stellar Max!

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much all you guys!
@Dourhand, Pmed you  :Smile:

----------


## jljansen

Excellent work!

----------


## - Max -

Thank you jljansen!

----------


## rusty1001

Lovely colours.

----------


## mapfreak

This is a truly awesome piece of work

----------


## Petar Kaić

> This is amazing.


This really is unbeliveble

----------


## Petar Kaić

Do you intend to make more with similar style?

----------


## Petar Kaić

Just checked everything else, great style

----------


## - Max -

Thanks guys  :Smile:  
@Peter : to avoid multiple posts, you can use the edit button on the bottom right of the post screen  :Wink:  I already used a very similar style on some other city maps, like Dragonsmouth or new Avalon and I might do it again.

----------


## Jaap Visser

I think the true beauty and strength of a great work lies in the fact that it looks natural, realistic and "simple" while being far from it. I cannot judge all the techniques since I am just a complete noob to mapmaking, but to create such an amount of detail that it looks so natural and realistic must be tremendous!
A true inspiration to be honest.

----------


## thetmeng

wow this map is coooool. you should continue the good work

----------


## - Max -

Thanks guys  :Smile: 




> you should continue the good work


I do, I do  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sylkin

beautiful map but the harbour's wharf doesn't look too realistic to me.

----------


## - Max -

Can you maybe give some more explanation on what you mean?

----------


## Eredluins

This is awesome. I love it! Are you able to post a tutorial for how you made it? I'd be interested in doing something like this for my map design assignment

----------


## - Max -

Unfortunately I didn't make a tutorial about it and I doubt I'd ever have the  time to do it. Check ou the WIP thread, maybe that will help you?

----------


## ponks

Great map!

----------


## Eredluins

What sort of tools did you use in Photoshop?

----------


## - Max -

No special tools besides some patterns (for the buildings hatch), some dynamic brush (with angle rotation and size variation) for the trees. Though you can use the path tool then stroke to make the buildings blocks.

----------


## smichaelpitt

Very cool.

----------


## Sollips

Another work of the highest level.... I would probably buy any fantasy book with such awesome maps...

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Michael and Sollips  :Smile:

----------


## Ilgoth

Sorry to bump, but this one is one of my favourite city maps I've seen here.  :Smile:

----------


## AlabasterKnight

I love your maps Max. Inspiring.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you guys, glad you like it !

----------


## Deuce3173

Great looking map. subtle yet realistic

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Deuce !

----------

